# GoldTip Arrow Calculator



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

What is the definition of "COMING SOON". Does anyone know if the arrow building feature will be operational prior to the change over to the 2005 website ? Ive been a GoldTip supported for approx 5 years but this is Bull_ _ _ _ ?
BD


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*well*

I think Goldtip is probably regreting the web page designer, they waited forever for the page, and now the calulator hasnt been done yet, if you need some calculations pm me, its not Goldtips fault.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I check that web page daily.......and am in the same boat..

Nothing serious but, they just need to put "HOPEFULLY COMING SOON" and we have FAITH it will be here soon.

"Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen." Heb 11:1

we may be in trouble if they go by "a thousand years is a day"


----------



## HornHogg (Jan 10, 2004)

*I gave up on 'em*

Amen, I wondered if I was the only one that got p'd off over that. 

Got sick and tired of waiting for "coming soon", I was beginning to worry that I'd be put in a box and buried before "coming soon" got here.

I really wanted to give the Gold Tip's a try but also wanted to customize the arrows for my set-up as much as possible using their "NEW" calculator; you can tell them that "coming soon" cost them at least 1 doz. arrows. Just ordered ACC's last Friday.

Why do they even bother putting that on their website if they don't have any intention of doing it?

And, by the way, that is NOT a very user friendly site, IMHO. Shame, for shame!! Hope their arrows are better than their web page.


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

I agree fully and thats all I got to say about that


----------



## HornHogg (Jan 10, 2004)

*SOMEBODY MUST READ THESE POSTS*

WHOOOOEEEEEEE, I'll bet somebody got their tail CRANKED. 

The GoldTip "Build Your Own Arrow" feature is fully operational.

I just went to their site to see if anything had changed and sure enough, it's working and it's great.

Next time around, I'll give 'em a try. It's must be a pretty good outfit to respond to customer complaints in so rapid a fashion. You don't suppose they just finally got it going? Naahh, too much of a coincidence.  

Thank you, whoever you are.


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

*GoldTip website*

I think if you will check the "build your own arrow" doesn't include the weight of the insert. I inquired about this and was told they are still working on updating it..........


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

*Fix it*

The weight they have for the series 22 lock nock is 12 grains, I think thats about half the actual weight, for people not in the know this will do more harm than good, It figures my Series 22 finished arrows to weigh 313 gr. complete with broadheads while they actually weigh approx 358 gr. Due to them not including the insert an having the incorrect nock values and who knows what else they are off by about 45 grains. Last years calculator worked great. Come on guys we are 5 months into the new year at what point do we get it right.
BD


----------



## fishslayer1963 (Feb 13, 2004)

*gold tips*

I agree my nocks weigh 15.8 grains on ny xts and they dont include insert thaye have my arrow weighing 370gr and it weighs 410 grains on 3 different scales Gold tip makes a great arrow they just need to get the bugs out of there web site Kirk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It worked great for me 2 weeks ago. I'm calculated 22 series arrows, but I used the glue-in 80 grain tips. I like the FOC display while you change your components.

Sounds like it has a few bugs, must be a Microsoft Product!  he/he

Just Kidding.

I'm glad they are arrow builders, and not programmers. 
 

I wouldn't let the website keep me from shooting what I like. JMO.

As long as you have the grains per inch, you should be able to calculate everything yourself.

Good luck.


----------

